# Die Musik macht's: Diese großartigen Spiele-Soundtracks sind Musik in unseren Ohren



## 0sm0 (16. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Musik macht's: Diese großartigen Spiele-Soundtracks sind Musik in unseren Ohren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Musik macht's: Diese großartigen Spiele-Soundtracks sind Musik in unseren Ohren


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (16. Oktober 2014)

Sry aber da fehlen für mich die Musik von Final Fantasy VIII (eyes on Me), Final Fantasy IX (Melody of Life) und Final Fantasy X . Das waren Musikalische großartige Werke, die in keiner Games Soundtrack Sammlung fehlen dürfen.


----------



## FalconEye (16. Oktober 2014)

Thomas was alone wäre noch ne schöne Ergänzung


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde noch Beyond: Two Souls vorschlagen.
Was Lorne Balfe und Hans Zimmer da abgeliefert haben, ist einfach großartig.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich werf mal noch Crysis in den Hut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Assassins Creed 2 + 3


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2014)

Outcast hat einen genialen Soundtrack.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=889VL3GxmoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Jalpar (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde noch Journey, The Banner Saga und Alan Wake vorschlagen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2014)

auch wenn man eigentlich ganz viele Titel nennen kann, was viele wieder nicht verstehen werden ..., aber so würde ich noch sagen:
Deus Ex, egal welcher Teil bringt so iconische Musik mit
Edna bricht aus und Harveys neue Augen, nebst den Boni-Liedern von Poki in den Audiokommentaren hat eine Menge Ohrwürmer *immer noch nadel und Faden summ*
Wobei, man sollte nicht unerwähnt lassen das eigentlich alle TES Teile und Versionen von Call of Magic hängen bleiben
Und auch wenn es nicht wirklich eigenarbeit ist, aber wie Quentin Tarrantino beweißt auch Rockstar immer ein gutes Händchen für die zusammenstellung von Liedern für die Radiostationen

Oder auch den Instantklassiker Still Alive wie der Rest des Soundtracks von Portal:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RSsstXfcRWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



bzw. die "Neuauflage" von Alten klassiker wie in Bioshock Infinite:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZGOsSc5t_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ach ja, deswegen schaut man sich u.a. die Credits an und welches Lied passt besser zu dem Spiel?

Und auch wenn Chrono Trigger genannt wurde, so hat auch Chrono Cross einen Platz in so einer Liste verdient:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=923fVDDwaHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



btw.: Nerdwissen 3000, das Tetris Theme A heißt Korobeiniki, ein altes russisches Volkslied


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Dead Space könnte man auch erwähnen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2014)

Da ja nur 3 Videos erlaubt sind und naja, bei dem Theme die Musik weg zu lassen ist auch Lame!

Auch einen überraschend brillianten Soundtrack hatte auch Lego City Undercover, vorallem kam das lied so unerwartet am Schluss um die Ecke:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlwcwHHNZ0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nicht zu vergessen sollte man auch Chris Hülsbeck der uns das Turrican Theme und vorallem auch das Giana Sisters Theme!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSOS2uwqpfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und freilich hat Plants vs. Zombies neben der Heroinartigen Spielweise auch noch so einen launigen OST





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0N1_0SUGlDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn wir hier schon anfangen legendäres Zeug auszukramen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2evIg-aYw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3dB0qEcG20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2014)

Ah, grade das Legedäre Zeug muss man ausgraben, sonst wär's ja nicht Legendär


----------



## DDS-Zod (16. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn schon C.Hülsbeck erwähnt wird, dann sollte auf jedenfall auch das R-Type Intro dazu.
Egal ob C64, Amiga oder die Orchester Version.

Hier mal die Amiga Version




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_MCOF3yGA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Devil May Cry 5: die Musik ist zwar alles andere als wohlfeil   aber sehr passend zum Actionreichen Game - die kommt von der norwegischen Electro/Industrial-Band Combichrist, die zuvor deutlich "elekronischere", technoidere Musik machte - die Tracks für DmC5 sind zum Teil vom Stil her beinah schon eher Metal, nur mit elektronischen Instrumenten arrangiert - schön auf die Zwölf, düster und aggressiv. zB





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9J8ccza1OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Oder das hier hat IMHO klare Einflüsse von den Nine Inch Nails ( bekanntester Song ist wohl closer - "fuck you like an animal"  ), die wiederum auch Industrial zugeordnet werden, allerdings dem gitarrenlastigen US-Industrial und nicht dem Techno-artigeren europäischen EBM-Industrial/Noise




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAOjPsvE8mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn wir schon bei NIN und Trent sind:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mv5Jvr2Fp48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## softkey (16. Oktober 2014)

ich zocke seit über 25 jahre . die musik von jochen hippel im game "wings of death" (1990) fand ich einfach nur klasse . habe sie mir damals sogar auf cassette überspielt und im auto gehört (neben anderen klasse titeln) . das waren noch sampels und midi sounds, echte herrausforderungen für die hardware. heute ist zumindest die qualität immer gut .

PS: von chris hülsbeck habe ich noch eine audio CD vom game "apidya"....oder so ähnlich. klasse der mann .


----------



## UthaSnake (16. Oktober 2014)

Heavy Rain - bedrückend
Uncharted - beste Abenteuermusik
Mafia - Atmosphäre pur!
Battlefield Theme - Erinnerung an erste MP-Gefechte


----------



## 0sm0 (16. Oktober 2014)

Achjaaa, Monkey Island. Beste Piraten-Musik, die es gibt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2014)

0sm0 schrieb:


> Achjaaa, Monkey Island. Beste Piraten-Musik, die es gibt


Vor oder nach "Pirates of the Caribbean"? [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor oder nach "Pirates of the Caribbean"? [emoji6]



Beides!!


----------



## shippy74 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich fand die Musik klasse im FC3 Blood Dragon Addon, besser hätte man das nicht machen können, da fühlte man sich schon durch die Musik wieder um jahre zurück versetzt.

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon Theme - YouTube


----------



## RodWeiler79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Für mich fehlt hier definitiv Gothic2+Addon.


----------



## MrFob (17. Oktober 2014)

Outcast und Gothic wurden ja schon genannt. Drum werfe ich mal noch Deus Ex ein. Ein absoluter spitzen Soudtrack rundherrum und nicht nur wegen seiner absolut genialen Titelmelodie.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2014)

MrFob schrieb:


> Outcast und Gothic wurden ja schon genannt. Drum werfe ich mal noch Deus Ex ein. Ein absoluter spitzen Soudtrack rundherrum und nicht nur wegen seiner absolut genialen Titelmelodie.



war auch schon, alle drei Teile


----------



## 0sm0 (17. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor oder nach "Pirates of the Caribbean"? [emoji6]



Sehe das wie Matthias: Sowohl, als auch  Bin aber sowieso kein "Fluch der Karibik"-Fan...


----------



## Kartamus (17. Oktober 2014)

System Shock 2 hat einen sehr guten Soundtrack. Man erinnere sich nur an die düstere Musik als man auf dem Technik-Deck durch die Frachträume geklettert ist und an jeder Ecke ein Protokolldruide oder ein Hybrid gelauert hat.

Auch zu erwähnen ist der Soundtrack von EVE-Online. Die Musik passt einfach zum Weltraumsetting und zum stundenlangen herumfliegen im All.


----------



## Grandchamp (17. Oktober 2014)

Da würden mir spontan noch Bastion und Gothic einfallen.


----------



## gornhador (17. Oktober 2014)

Mir fällt noch das Main - Theme zu Max Payne ein. Eines der schönsten und traurigsten Lieder überhaupt!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u116HbMOF_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Oliver75 (17. Oktober 2014)

Sind wir mal ehrlich..Ohne gute Soundtracks wären die Spiele halb so toll


----------



## Cibox (17. Oktober 2014)

Wie kann man bei so ner Liste bloss auf C&C bzw.  Gran Master *Frank Klepacki* vergessen... 
Frank Klepacki- C&C Sound
Auch Kyrandia hatte einen Top Sound:
Frank Klepacki-Kyrandia


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2014)

Der bisher beste Sound auf dem PC:

Hous Pocus:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P7Q2ZqbfxfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und die ganze Apogee und Epic-Kracher darf man nicht vergessen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b16upFloYak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 ,

oder 
Biomenace:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78LKo3arvNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 ,

oder
Jazz Jackrabbit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b16upFloYak .

oder, oder , oder .

Mit den Melodien könnte man heute noch die Charts rocken.

Auch viele Konsolentitel wären ein Hinhören wert:

Gynoug (Wings of Wor) auf dem Megadrive:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjiGztXBOYE .

Am besten gefallt mit da der 4. Level.

Meister Hülsbeck wurde ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## FraSiWa (27. Oktober 2014)

Gothic 3 fehlt in der Liste auch noch


----------



## MisterBlonde (27. Oktober 2014)

Der Soundtrack der beiden "Mafia"-Spiele ist großartig, ganz von den vielen lizensierten Songs mal abgesehen.


----------



## kornhill (27. Oktober 2014)

Bastion ; Transistor ; Frozen Synapse ; Bionic Commando Rearmed  >> Haben alle sehr guten Soundtrack, den man uU auch auf einer (Elektro-) Party spielen kann.


----------



## Headbanger79 (27. Oktober 2014)

Oliver75 schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich..Ohne gute Soundtracks wären die Spiele halb so toll



Ich find das echt witzig, dass so viele auf die Soundtracks abfahren. DIe Musik ist bei mir IMMER das erste, was in einem Spiel ausgeschaltet wird, egal welches. Für mich ist Musik im Computerspielen ein totaler Stimmungskiller.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Oktober 2014)

softkey schrieb:


> PS: von chris hülsbeck habe ich noch eine audio CD



Nicht nur du 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (28. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade meinen Respekt für diesen Artikel aussprechen, weil er einer der wenigen ist, die ohne die Nennung von Chris Hülsbeck auskommt und dann versaut es die Community. ^^


----------



## Rollora (28. Oktober 2014)

Fehlt mir eindeutig Deus Ex: HR der geile Cyberpunk-Soundtrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVqDxdYYLAk&list=PL4E1AE167C56AA012
Empfehlenswert ist Icarus, Opening Credits, LIMB Clinic usw.

Oder der Titelsong von Far Cry (im Menü).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbk8WeQU0rc

Wenns etwas älter sein darf: Doom Soundtrack.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSsfjHCFosw

 Von dem gibts außerdem einige Metalversionen die ganz gut gelungen sind 

Und teilweise genial war der Soundtrack von Kings Quest 8: Mask of Eternity. Ruhig, Märchenhaft(etwa bei 9:27):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9H2_BqOR6M


Natürlich darf das genannte (aber immer noch nicht in der Galerie befindliche) Jazz Jackrabbit nicht fehlen:
Hier mal der Song Tubelectric: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITIiXDXSs7g&list=PL7D70C4037DA3ADA4&index=7

In Skyrim ist mir der Soundtrack zwar nie aktiv bewusst gewesen, hier ist er aber in der (meiner Meinung nach überlegenen) Malukah Version "the dragonborn comes"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr-buV4tYOA


----------



## Oliver75 (1. November 2014)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Ich find das echt witzig, dass so viele auf die Soundtracks abfahren. DIe Musik ist bei mir IMMER das erste, was in einem Spiel ausgeschaltet wird, egal welches. Für mich ist Musik im Computerspielen ein totaler Stimmungskiller.



Jedem das seine, stimmt's?


----------



## Headbanger79 (7. November 2014)

Oliver75 schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, stimmt's?



Ja, deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben: "Für mich"


----------



## softkey (28. April 2021)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Ich find das echt witzig, dass so viele auf die Soundtracks abfahren. DIe Musik ist bei mir IMMER das erste, was in einem Spiel ausgeschaltet wird, egal welches. Für mich ist Musik im Computerspielen ein totaler Stimmungskiller.


Boa, ein LiS oder GoW ohne Mucke geht doch garnicht :-/!!!


----------

